# Southern NFAA shoots



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Try posting this question in the Field archery forum. I unfortunately don't know of any, but there may be somebody there who does...


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*MS field shoots*

I think they still shoot the Thunderbird Classic at McComb, MS/Percy Quinn State Park. Try calling Henry Stevens in Vicksburg at 601-634-1742. I ran into Henry last month and he told me he had been elected this year to vice-president of MSAA. Henry has been a NFAA member for 37 years and was a top pro in SE for many years back in the day.


----------

